# Help! General had a seizure



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had dog who had seizures before but they were always on meds and never like this. General's first owner said he had seizures a few times a year but I think they were letting him play till he could not breath and he seized. He has never had one in the year we have owned him till now. Of course we were playing with him and I think we let him get overheated. Normally we are good at telling him to stop and take a break till his breathing is normal then he can play some more. I have NEVER had a dog seize as long as he did! He went on for over 3 mins! I am really worried and called the Pet ER but they said to just watch him and take him to the vet in the AM unless he has another one. Has anyone had one go that long? anything we can give him to help him recover? I know he had to have build up a lot of lactic acid from the seizure, I know I read some ppl do aftercare to help them recover. Any advice is welcome! My poor General! i just love that little dog I was freaking out! Well on the inside we held him so he didn't hurt himself till it was over.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG that's so scary, sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i know APBTMOM76's dog penny has had a pretty rough history.
then only one i've seize longer then 3 minutes was a dog going on for about 12 minutes. you can probably guess what we ended up doing since it was in a clinic.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Niz don't tell me that!  That is what i was worried about! I lost my first dog to a seizure like that but she was 17 when we had to put her down. Yeah I really want to hear what she does with penny. thanks guys I really love that little dog I hope he doesn't have anymore that bad! I had to put down Rogue at age 3 because she kept having so many in such a short time and we could not get the meds at the right dose quick enough. We had to put her down because she had too much brain damage. I do not want to lose him the same way that would break my heart!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Niz don't tell me that!  That is what i was worried about! I lost my first dog to a seizure like that but she was 17 when we had to put her down. Yeah I really want to hear what she does with penny. thanks guys I really love that little dog I hope he doesn't have anymore that bad! I had to put down Rogue at age 3 because she kept having so many in such a short time and we could not get the meds at the right dose quick enough. We had to put her down because she had too much brain damage. I do not want to lose him the same way that would break my heart!


i dont think it was the same case as yours, we were thinking this dog was poisoned. 
sorry, im sure general will be ok. im pretty sure they'd say no but you should ask for an injectable dose of valume just in case it happens again when you see the vet. 
i'll keep my fingers crossed and ill make nismo and tiva cross their paws


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a great vet he might agree to give me a shot to keep on hand, I will ask tomorrow


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that could be beneficial


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I think APBT's mom handles Penny's seizures with not only meds but dietary supplements too. She has talked a lot about it here, do and search and then PM her.---But then I am sure you've already done that


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aw lisa I'm sorry to hear about that.... GIve that little big guy a hug from us.... Keep us updated on how he's doing 

And just out of curiosity what exactly happens to a dog during a seizure?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He has an appointment in an hour with our vet so we will see what he wants to do. Oz when they have a seizure they are twitching uncontrollably, eyes rolling, some dogs get aggressive, some get really scared, some will go really stiff and fall on their side, each dog is a little different but it is always super scary! My biggest worry is it lasted so long, the longer they are the more brain damage that can be done.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I wish I would have known you guys were around when my moms old cocker was alive. Bailey would have seizures about every other week. We took him to the vet, but they didn't give us any medication. I think the dog really had brain damage after a while. I know this isn't medical by any means lisa, but we used to get on the floor with bailey and talk to him soothingly and pet him while he was seizing. He had seizures that lasted up to 4-5 minutes at a time. When he "woke up" later in his life from these nasty things he would be exhausted and we would still sit there and keep him calm for about 20 minutes to make sure he wasn't going to fall out again.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

holy cow that would have me flippin out and that's hard to do!! hows he doing right now?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Vet said to keep an eye on him and if he has anymore bring in him for blood work and possible meds. Niz he said by the time I could give him Valium rectally and he absorbed it, it would be too late. He said trying to get a vein for injectable would be way too hard. He said not to let him get too stressed or over heated so back to watching how long he plays. Poor buddy I feel like  because it was our fault! Oh well the vet said he should be ok and anymore seizures to bring him in right away.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Vet said to keep an eye on him and if he has anymore bring in him for blood work and possible meds. Niz he said by the time I could give him Valium rectally and he absorbed it, it would be too late. He said trying to get a vein for injectable would be way too hard. He said not to let him get too stressed or over heated so back to watching how long he plays. Poor buddy I feel like  because it was our fault! Oh well the vet said he should be ok and anymore seizures to bring him in right away.


its not your fault. accidents happen lisa. your not to blame.
it is hard to get a vein by yourself, but if your husband is around he could restrain or vise versa. we had to do it all the time ya know.
but you like your doc obviously and trust his judgement so by all means follow him.
i hope general is ok


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

AT least in people we used ativan 2mg iv every 1-2 minutes until they stop, Ideally you'd want a vein for it to go into but it can be given IM...Here is part of what I found in the human's Merck's manual (Merck & Co., Inc. - We believe the most important condition is the human one.)

Nursing: Physical Assessment/Monitoring

Assess other medications the patient may be taking for effectiveness and interactions. Oral: Assess for history of addiction; long-term use can result in dependence, abuse, or tolerance; periodically evaluate need for continued use. For inpatient use, institute safety measures and monitor effectiveness and adverse reactions. For outpatients, monitor therapeutic effectiveness and adverse reactions at beginning of therapy and periodically with long-term use. Taper dosage slowly when discontinuing. Assess knowledge/teach patient appropriate use, interventions to reduce side effects, and adverse symptoms to report. I.V./I.M.: Monitor vital signs and CNS status (possible retrograde amnesia with I.V.), and ability to void. Maintain bedrest for 2-3 hours, and observe when up.

Dosage Forms

Excipient information presented when available (limited, particularly for generics); consult specific product labeling. [DSC] = Discontinued product

Injection, solution: 2 mg/mL (1 mL, 10 mL); 4 mg/mL (1 mL, 10 mL)

Ativan®: 2 mg/mL (1 mL; 10 mL [DSC]); 4 mg/mL (1 mL, 10 mL) [contains benzyl alcohol, polyethylene glycol 400, and propylene glycol]

Injection, solution [preservative free]: 2 mg/mL (1 mL); 4 mg/mL (1 mL)

Solution, oral [concentrate]: 2 mg/mL (30 mL)

Lorazepam Intensol™: 2 mg/mL (30 mL) [ethanol free, sugar free, dye free; contains propylene glycol]

Tablet: 0.5 mg, 1 mg, 2 mg

Ativan®: 0.5 mg

Ativan®: 1 mg, 2 mg [scored]

Pricing: U.S. (drugstore.com Online Pharmacy - Prescription Drugs, Health and Beauty, plus more)

Concentrate (LORazepam Intensol)

2 mg/mL (30): $44.99

Tablets (Ativan)

0.5 mg (30): $77.34

1 mg (30): $90.08

2 mg (30): $139.33

Tablets (LORazepam)

1 mg (30): $14.99

2 mg (30): $21.99

References

Abernethy DR, Greenblatt DJ, Ameer B, et al, "Probenecid Impairment of Acetaminophen and Lorazepam Clearance: Direct Inhibition of Ether Glucuronide Formation," J Pharmacol Exp Ther, 1985, 234(2):345-9.

Alldredge BK, Gelb AM, Isaacs SM, et al, "A Comparison of Lorazepam, Diazepam, and Placebo for the Treatment of Out-of-Hospital Status Epilepticus," N Engl J Med, 2001, 345(9):631-7.

Ameer B and Greenblatt DJ, "Lorazepam: A Review of Its Clinical Pharmacological Properties and Therapeutic Uses," Drugs, 1981, 21(3):162-200.

"American Academy of Pediatrics Committee on Drugs. The Transfer of Drugs and Other Chemicals Into Human Milk," Pediatrics, 2001, 108(3):776-89.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa, I'm sorry I am just getting to this, since we have chatted onthe phone, I hope what I told you helped in some way, just keep an eye for the "signs" like we talked about. ANd keepa bag of frozen veggies on hand to put on his spine, most vets don't know aboutthings like this, but the specialists do, so yuor regular vet is going about this the right way. I would still keep some liquid Valium on hand, if someone else holds him, because he is such a small guy it would be easier to shoot him up than do it rectally, and just remember to keep everything as calm and quiet as possible, notv or other dogs and try ot keep the talkin to a minimum, I KNOW it's hard but I promise it helps, they hear you and it is harder on them when they are trying to respond and can't. Does this make sense?? Please keep my number on hand and if you need anything else at all, please do NOT hesitate to call me. 

Give general a hug and tell him it will be ok


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for talking to me today I learned a lot and will be ready next time, all though I hope there is not a next time.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww poor general. Glad Tye was able to help you out! As well as everyone else


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad General is ok, and that you were there with him so he didn't go thru it alone.
I've never owned a dog with seizures but I had a client who failed to tell me her
dog gets seizures when excited. Yea important info don't ya think. I do home 
pick ups for my senior clients so I go to pick her dogs up and they had not been
out of the apt in 4 weeks because she had been in the hospital. Well low and behold 
we get outside and they both are super excited next thing I know the leash goes 
limp one of them is on their side tongue out talk about heart in my throat!!
Wishing the best for General, that you both don't have to go thru this again...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I too hope General has nomore but you are a little better prepared for "if: there is a next time, you can call me anytime


----------

